# cold (on the way to) turkey



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hi.

currently holed up at the harbour at maronia in northern greece near the turkish border.
should have crossed into turkey but were both down with flu so aint going nowhere for a few days.
taken us two weekes to wander down here but were not in a rush.
weather has been very cold apart from a few dyas nea igoumenitsa. today is sunny but with avery cold wind.
once we get into turkey and head south things should warm up.
satnav has been playing up and keeps rebooting itself and turning itself off. just what you need when your about to enter an unfamiliar country.
posted on my kindle so apologies if the spellings all crap. havent had much luck with wifi but havent been trying hard to get it either.

will post againwhen the manflu has subsided. mine is so much worse than hers lol.

don madge if you read this check your pm.s

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hope you're soon feeling better and all starts to go well for you both.

Have you tried deliberately re-booting the satnav ? Ours ( a TT 700) does this via a pin (the sharp, pointed sewing variety not the number kind) in a tiny hole in the back. It worked wonders when we had the same problem....though I had dropped it into the cab door well beforehand which caused the stoppages in the first place.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

This is the forecast for Izmir for the next 9 days http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Izmir/forecasts/latest so don't hang about in the north too long.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds like a great trip! I hope you keep posting your progress as you travel through Turkey - I envy you! (apart from the 'flu).
have a safe trip,
David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like cold turkey sandwiches. :wink: 

Get well soon and look forward to some sun.

Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris, we've got wifi tonight so I checked the tomtom website and it said to fully charge thebunit for at leat 2 hours then do a reset (hold start button for 15-20 secs) which might have done the trick, i'll find out in the morning when we start off again (manflu permitting).

Hi Don, didn't think it was going to be this cold, just had a light snow shower, the sooner we get southbound the better methinks.


Our 2 week meander to Northern Greece went as follows...

Mon 13 Feb, left home a day early, when we got near the port we checked with the nice(?) man at P&O to see if we could get on an earlier ferry, no probelms but it would cost us £69 for the privelige so we declined and stayed at the Canterbury P&R instead.
Next day we got on a 2 hour earlier ferry at no extra charge. Pride of Canturbury was virtually empty.

14 Feb, Overnight at the Calais aire and stocked up with fuel at Auchan €1.395 ltr). Cold, wet and windy, water worked at the borne though, so topped up.

15 Feb, Down through Luxembourg, topped up with fuel at Cappelen servs (€1.271ltr) then down to Metz and overnight at the aire, first time we been able to overnight for a while as its usually full, only us and another French van overnight. Cold, wet and windy. Water turned off.

16 Feb, Down through Eastern France to the border at Basel, toll from Metz to Strasbourg (€19.60), fuel at Colmar (€1.424ltr) then purchased my 10 day heavy vehicle toll for Chfr 32.50.
Partway through Switzerland to Willisau where there is a free Stellplatze (inc electric and water) next to the fire station, recent heavy snow but the area had still been cleared and the water was still working. Very cold overnight. Strange carneval in the village where all the kids were dressed up and loads of ear splitting drums and trumpet bands made the ground shake, something to do with witches Thursday.

17 Feb, down into Italy, stopping over at the free Soragna sosta. First fuel stop in Italy (€1.680), Italian diesel is getting pricey, autostrada tolls to here were €9.50).
Wet and cold overnight, water turned off.

18 Feb, plans was to stay overnight at San Marino for a few days as we had enjoyed it before, got there and the snow was so deep and all the sosta,s were closed, my fault, should have checked the weather first. Fuel before leaving was (€1677ltr). Carried on down to Fano and stayed at the free municipal sosta in town, there was a Karnevale on over the weekend so we stayed 2 nights and thoroughly enjoyed it. Cold and snowy but the Karnevale was great. Loads of motorhomes crammed into the sosta. Water turned off. Further tolls so far €13.30. Topped up with LPG here, .806 ltr.

20 Feb, Down to Ancona and overnight stay at large free sosta in the Auchan carpark, fuel over road (€1.64 ltr), loads of snow here as well but carpark had been well cleared, water was turned off. Urprisingly quiet overnight and convenient for a stock up before the ferry.

21 Feb, depart 1845 Italy time overnight crossing to Igoumenitsa with Minoan lines, special deal with inside cabin and free meal for the price of deck passage, word has it that Minoan has buggered up with their new ships and they are not specced for camping on board so this is their alternative. Cabins ok if a little stuffy but the food was great.

22 Feb, arrived 1200 Greek time (Italy + 1hr), straight through Igoumenitsa town to Drepano beach wildspot amongst the Eucalyptus trees. You wouldn't know there were troubles in Greece, everything seemed as it always was, except the prices whch have gone up a bit.Overcast but warm, nice views of ferries arriving in port.

23 Feb, East across Northern Greece to Vergina, car park near the toombs where a nice little man who speaks a mishmash of Greek and German welcomes you, good value at €4 per night, there is another free car park round the corner but he spouted tails of woe about parking there, well he would wouldn't he lol. He had plenty of water on tap, so that clinched it for us.
Toll from Igoumenitsa to Vergina €15.
Filled up with diesel here and the man procaimed that Greece has the dearest diesel in Europe since the problems, his was €1.55ltr, Italy can beat that easily!

24 Feb, further east on the Via Egnatia (A2) and €10.20 more in tolls before arriving at Paralia Orfani, nice little freespot by the beach, we stopped a few days as it was nice and sunny, not warm enough to swim just yet though.
On the way we stopped at what must be the first motorhome service point that Greece has on a motorway at junction 28b, all free and very welcome.

26 Feb, east again to Fanari port for another free overnight watching the fishing boats. Fanari is a lovely littler place to while away a few hours, weather cold and windy.

27 Feb, overnight at Marania harbour, shared the parking area with a French Van, haven't seen many motorhomes at all since leaving UK. Water available in harbour, vey picturesgue with ocre coloured hills as a backdrop.

Which leaves us with today where we have decided to use a campsite to catch up on washing etc and this one has good wifi, all for €14 p/n inc. Hot showers are great when you have manflu! Place is deserted apart from one other van.

Tommorrow we finally enter Turkey and hopefully tomtom is behaving itself..........


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the same problem with my tomtom when it reboots it cannot find the saterlites have to turn off and turn on again

joe


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Currently at Cirali beach.
The past two weeks were sunny and dry and around 18deg during the day. A wet spell has just gone through but forecast for the next days looking good and back to sun again. Currently not bucket and spade weather therefore but the signs are good. 
We will be headed for home in the next two to three weeks. Paths may cross?
Get well and travel safely.
David & Helen.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Tommorrow we finally enter Turkey and hopefully tomtom is behaving itself..........


Spoke too soon, my flu got a lot worse so on the advice of the lady in campsite reception we went to the main hospital at Alexandroupolis to see if they could check me out. Straight in to see a doctor and immediately had me wired into a drip, took some blood and x rays. Rest of the day was spent waiting for results of tests, then given a list of stuff to get from the pharmacists in town before being discharged. Great service and all free but Greek hospitals are a bit grim. Finding a pharmacist open proved difficult though and it was late afternoon before we decided to head back to the campsite rather than find somewhere else to stay. Lots of pills washed down with one of Judy's special hot toddy's mixed with a good dollop of whisky helped me sleep.
Next morning feeling much better so we decided to press on into Turkey.
About a 60km drive from Alexandroupolis to the border, sat nav has gone completely pear shaped and just keeps rebooting itself despite several hard restarts so its been abandoned and we're now on manual navigation, ie Judy and a map. Passage through Greek customs was painless with a quick wave through from the police, then a quick look in the duty free shop which didn't seem to have very 'duty free' prices to me. On the way through to Turkish customs we spotted the cheap diesel (€1.10pltr) that Helen (hmh) mentioned and pulled in to fill up only to find its for trucks only.
Turkish customs went smoothly until I checked the vehicle stamp in my passport, the expiry date looked like march (03), surely that couldn't be right? I took it back and the man explained that the date was for August (08), it just looked like a three. He overwrote it to make the date more clear. Worth double checking as it could cause problems on the return.
Anyway, pulled up just outside customs for the obligatory photo near the 'Welcome to Turkey' sign and the camera gave up the ghost as well, not a good trip for gadget reliability so far! Camera consigned to naughty bin under drivers seat with Crapnav. Luckily I brought an old camera just in case so will have to dig that out for the rest of the trip.
A few hours drive, first to Gelibolu where we had our first 'kebap', didn't have a clue what we were ordering and nor did the man in the shop as we haven't quite got the grasp of any Turkish yet but no matter he produced the most wonderful chicken kebap in a massive loaf for the pricely sum of ytl 5 (less than £2), I think we're going to like the food here. After lunch we carried on down to Eceabat where the ferry (ytl 41) crosses the Dardanelles into Asia. It was mid afternoon so we decided to stay the night at the parking area near the ferry. No probs, but a bit noisy with vehs coming and going through the night and the regular 'calls to prayer' also take some getting used to. In the morning we had a look around the war memorial display on the seafront which was very impressive and all free.
We then caught the ferry across into 'Asia' and stopped off at Canakalle to look around. A bit of a manic place and difficult to park but whiled a away an hour or so for our first stop in Asia proper. Followed by a quick detour to Troy, one of those must see places, but thought it was pretty rubbish, just a mock up wooden horse and that was it.
We then followed the main road down to the bay at Akcay where we stayed the night in a small parking area on the eastern edge of town at a 'wedding reception area' that we were assured was ok for the night. Turned out to be just that, nice and quiet. We both had a great nights sleep. My flu has improved no end but Judy seems to be getting it bad now.
Following day (Sat 3rd) we had a short drive around the bay to 'Iskele Liman' which is a small fishing village on the outskirts of Burhaniye. We pulled into the marina area and asked the man at the gate if we could spend the night here, 'no problem' was the answer, so we did. Had another kebap in town, but this time we ended up with something beginning with 'C' which turned out to be an offal kebap, yuk!
Sunday, we carried on south and took a detour around the coast towards Foca and found a lovely little cove 'picnic area' where you can stay the night for ytl 10 (about £3.50). Weather is getting better but not shorts or swimming weather yet. There is also a toilet building here where you can empty your cassette, definitely a 'hold your breath' job though.
Following day stopped for fuel near Menemen and friendly staff also washed the van for free although it seemed rude not to give them a tip for their trouble. There was also an Eczame (pharmacists) here and the very efficient lady prescribed a course of antibiotics for Judy for the pricely sum of ytl 9.50, just over £3 for a 5 day course.
Carried on down through the middle of Izmir at rush hour, heading south again to somewhere near Kusadasi, driving through could be described as 'interesting', I don't think there is a Turkish version of the highway code, red lights are ignored, and I think all Turkish vehicles have had their indicators disabled, all good fun though once you get used to it.
After our journey through Izmir we eventually ended up at Pamucak to the north of Kusadasi next to a beach shack owned by 'Rambo', his first name begins with 'R' but is unpronounceable, who will let you stay in his car park overnight with no obligation to buy anything. Showers and toilets available but looked a bit iffy. I was waiting for the catch but they were lovely, genuinely friendly patrons, we shared 'chay' with them, no charge before settling down to an intermittent nights sleep with half the wild dog population having a sing song on and off all night.
Next morning we said our goodbyes to Rambo before heading down through Kusadasi, glad we hadn't tried to stay there as it was overdeveloped to within an inch of its life, OK if you like all day breakfasts and genuine draught beer but not for us. Heading south again we decided to give Bodrum a miss as its probably worse than Kusadasi and ended up at a charming little fishing village called Oren. There is a little jetty at the end of the village whre we are perched on a rough piece of ground with the fishing boats to our rear and overlooking the Korfezi bay, an idyllic spot, so much so that we're on out third night here. The weather is glorious and the sea is crystal clear. Spending most of our time sunbathing or watching the fishing boats return with their catches. Judy has been picking winkles on the shore for tea. To me this is what I imagined Turkey would be like.
Off for a Kebap, definitely not an offal one this time though.

To be continued..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to you both and hope that Judy is recovering well and you're fully recovered. Bad luck about the camera and satnav but it doesn't sound as if it will spoil your trip. It's good to read all about it so, please keep it coming.

Safe journey and good health to you both,

G


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree, really interesting to read of your adventures! Hope you both recover completely and look forward to hearing more from you!
cheers
David


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Pete and Judy
Reading this thread with interest. Sorry you are both not well. 
Get some lemons and slice them place in a pan, add water and honey, bring to the boil and simmer until soft. It's a lovely drink and nice and soothing when warm. (Nice if whisky or brandy added) Loads of Vit C as well. 
Hope you feel better soon. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the write up. Sorry to read you are both unwell. Hope you both recover soon.

Enjoy Turkey. Would like to go there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, would love to be heading out to Turkey in the motorhome. But my wife thinks it's too far for the old truck.

My son has a beautiful villa we have stayed at near Kusadasi but he is trying to rent it out this year and next.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

moved along the coast a bit today. stocked up for the weekend at a kipa supermarket and if they have a cafe then there is free wifi too.
we are now at a little fishing village called akyaka. a litle toueisty but not too much.
parked up in the otopark by the fishing boats and have been joined for the night wby a german carthago. 
off to explore the village and port tommorrow.

pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pete, did you notice the KIPA supermarket is a Tesco International.?

Ray.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the write-ups. I will follow with interest; I think I have more or less convinced OH to have a look at Turkey, so it's good to be well-informed. Offal Kebeps are definitely one to look out for if I want to avoid dischord!


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*peejays trip*

Glad we decided to go to Morocco this year...it was cold in the interior in early Feb but sounds positively tropical compared to what you have had..... Fuel is cheap here too less than 50p a litre in parts.

Have a great time, reading your account brings back memories of the very similar trips I did twice by motorcycle...more years ago than I want to admit........
Hope the flu is improving and the rest of your adventure goes really well.

What is it with cameras at the moment....ours has died too...could it be too much sun


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Akyaka was lovely, a large bay with little inlets crammed full of fishing boats, further up is the touristy bit and the sandy beach and jetty where there are boat trips to various places. We had a nice quiet night there in the Otopark before deciding to move on the following morning.
We carried on down to Lake Koycegiz, and headed around the western fringe to have a look at the mud baths there, decided not to indulge but found an idylic little patch of ground overlooking the lake. There is about one vehicle every hour or so passing by so its very quiet and even quieter at night where the only sound we heard was one tractor passing (without lights!). A couple pulled up to take photos the following morning and it turned out they were Brtish and had a property close to Fethiye. Had a nice chat with them before moving on.
Next stop was Dalyan, spotted another German van in the Otopark and parked up there. Dalyan itself didn't look too motorhome friendly for parking but this bit is nice and quiet and only a few minutes stroll from the town. Its a very touristy place and appears to be frequented by brits as the 'all day breakfast' signs were out in force.
Loads of options for boat trips to Turtle beaches etc but we were content with a walk along the river to see the famous tombs set into the rocks on the other side of the river.
Had a nice offal free meal that night in the town before settling down for the night and watching the old and new versions of 'The Taking of Pelham 123', the old version was far the best.
Following day (Mon) we decided to drive down to the turtle beach at Ekincik instead of taking a boat. Absolutely beautiful peaceful spot overlooking the beach. Only one other vehicle there. We would have spent the night there but its daytime parking only and is barriered off at night, apparently to protect the turtles, even though it isn't 'turtle season' so we carried on around to another Turtle conservation area at Sarigerme, another wonderful spot, but no vehicles allowed anywhere near the beach which was understandable so we carried on towards Fethiye and found a nice little spot on the strand at Calis beach about 5 kms north of Fethiye overlooking a pebble beach and enjoyed a lovely sunset before heading for the town and something to eat. Not a brilliant nights sleep as there was quite a bit of noise from cars driving up and down the prom. Big storm overnight with heavy rain and mucho thunder but weather perked up again the following morning.
Into Fethiye and refueled and a nice little man washed the motorhome for us, then the heavens opened and the van got dirty again, hey ho.
Next stop was a visit to Don Madge at his little holiday home in the Kaya valley, spent a pleasant few hours with him and Maureen before heading off back to Fethiye for the night. Found a small area overlooking the city and nestled down for the night. Next morning we also discovered a fresh water spring just over the road, so the water tank was filled and Judy caught up with a bit of washing.
We then had a look around Kayakoy, an abandoned village from the 1923 Greece – Turkish population exchanges, the village has been abandoned ever since, an eerie place a bit like Oradour sur Glane but much larger, there were over 6000 inhabitants before it was abandoned. We then headed down to Oludeniz, the bay that is in every Turkish tourism brochure, motorhomes used to park along the beach front apparently but its now all been pedestrianised, we found a few possibilities for the night before settling for the small car park next to the PTT post office just back from the beach. Asked at the post office if we could stay the night, the usual answer, 'no problem', so we did.
We,ve spent two lovely days here, the post office car park is lovely and quiet, just been lazing around sunbathing and swimming. Were now at a Kipa supermarket in Fethiye (wifi), i'm in the cafe while Judy is in heaven browsing the aisles. Ray, yes we saw the Tesco signs, can't get clubcard points though, unless you pay with your credit card.
After Judys shopathon we're now heading towards Kas or somewhere near for the weekend.

To be continued.....

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Took the sat nav out of the naughty drawer this morning, charged it up again and did another full reboot and lo and behold, the damn thing is working again! TBH haven't really missed it as we're both used to navigating by map again and wild camping spots are so easy to find without poi's or coords. If it goes belly up again we'll manage fine without it.
Oludeniz turned out to be really nice, the parking area by the post office was nice and quiet and we discovered a little toilet block in the trees just behind it. What more could you ask for, plenty of water, place to empty your toilet and a beach to die for. A great time was had lazing on the beach for 3 days before moving on to a little place called Karadere beach 30kms or so to the south of Oludeniz.
Found by following a gravel track down past hundreds of polytunnels (tomatoes) until the track runs out at a spot where the little river runs into the sea. Parking not allowed on the beach as its another turtle conservation area but we parked up by the river close to a footbridge that crosses the river to a smallholding/farm that grows tomatoes.
It seemed only polite to ask the owner if it was ok to stay and he was very happy for us to stay, even offering to get some fresh bread in the morning for us as the nearest shops were about 4 km away, still can't get over how friendly and welcoming Turkish people are. We spent 2 nights here, the beach was a little bit scruffy with rubbish and there were hundreds of tomatoes strewn all over the beach, probably fallen off tractors transporting their produce, we imaginatively renamed it Tomato beach.
On the Sunday the owners children knocked on our door produced us with loads of tomatoes, lettuce and peppers as a gift, as I said wonderful people and I still can't get used to it.
That night the gas bottle ran out, one bottle had lasted about 2 weeks.
The following morning it was time to move on, filled up with lpg nearby, LPG is now about £1 a litre here.
Heading east for just a few kms we stopped off at Kalkan, listed as having 1 in 4 expat brits as the population put us off a bit but it seemed nice enough clinging to the rock face in a large bay. Parking along the front is next to impossible, we thought about parking at the Otopark at the top of town which was ok but then found a gravel track that runs past the boatyard and long to an isolated hotel complex to the west. Midway along this track is a bathing platform, with a few parking possibilities on rough ground next to it. The hotel was closed so hardly any traffic passing and the sea looked beautiful and clear so we decided to stay here the night. The sea was lovely but bloomin freezing however us brits are made of stern stuff and in we went, lovely once you got used to it but there were a few curious looks from the locals.
Next we were Kas (pronounced Kash) bound, about 15 kms to the east.
The D400 runs along this stretch and its a lovely scenic route but only a few places to stop and admire the wonderful views, we stopped for lunch at one little cove before heading into Kas.
It's a lovely picturesque fishing town with a nice little harbour, we really enjoyed our stay here, first stopping at Buyuk Cakil beach about 1.5 kms to the south for 2 nights to top up our tans, this is a nice litle cove with a pebbly/sandy beach and a few shanty style snack bar/restaurants. Its a pulbic beach, no problem to stay overnight and there's no obligation to use the eateries if you don't want to. There's also a beach shower. We stayed 2 nights here, nice and quiet at night with just the sound of the sea washing the shore to lull you to sleep.
The following day we headed back into Kas and parked up at the harbour for the night. Lots of hustle and bustle during the day but quietens down at night.
There is a fresh water fountain and public toilets next to the harbour mosque, 50c to use the toilets and handy to empty your cassette if required. There are also electric points and water taps placed along the harbour wall which you could use, one bloke asked us if we wanted electricity (he was trying to sell me a trip to a Greek Island) so it seems to be possible to hook up if required but we didn't bother, in fact the only time we've used electricity on this trip was on the Italy – Greece ferry.
Footnote to above, had a chat with a few brits who live here and apparently it gets really noisy at night in the harbour area with lots of loud music in all the cafe's into the early hours so we decided to head back to our little beach at Buyuk Cakil rather than risk a sleepless night.
Sat in a cafe posting this on Kas harbour, sunny and lovely today, moving on soon to somewhere around Finike maybe.

Intriqued to see what the big changes are on Facts, hope you're all still here when we get back in June lol......

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Pete,
We loved Finike and kept coming back there. Not at all set out for tourists, adequate shops, a great market on Saturdays and parking at the harbour. We found the commercial harbour rather noisy with cars and scooters circulating almost permanently so moved to a small area behind the marina, still not totally quiet but much better. This accessed down the road alongside the taxi office at the top of the entrance to the marina itself -- keep on trucking right down to the end.
With a little discretion you can use the toilets/showers in the marina and there is a sweet old bird there who will do your washing for 15TL a load. The chandler on this access road will also likely be able to refill your gas bottle. We had a bit of a run-in with him as he charged us double the us.ual price first time but reduced to a more reasonable 95TL second time.
We also tried the vast beach on the way to Kumlaca but it was way too noisy.
Keep having fun,
David.

P.S. Totally agree about the Turks - a very friendly bunch!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Apologies. I have no idea why that got posted four times. We were enthusiastic about Finike but that's a bit over the top!
David.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Another great post and pleased to hear you're having a good time. I presume you are on Gaslow or similar, as you quoted LPG at a price/litre? 

Is that correct, as we have Gaslow, and it would be nice to know that it is available in Turkey?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hblewett said:


> Another great post and pleased to hear you're having a good time. I presume you are on Gaslow or similar, as you quoted LPG at a price/litre?
> 
> Is that correct, as we have Gaslow, and it would be nice to know that it is available in Turkey?


hi hblewett,

lpg (otogaz) is widely available in turkey if a little pricey. nearly every fuel station has an lpg pump. we also noticed a big increase in lpg availability in greece, especially on the egnatia motorway from igoumenitsa to the turkish border so youll have no problems if you come.

david & helen, havent got to finike yet, stopped off at demre where st nicholas aka santa claus originates from. its strange to see his image all over the place in a strictly muslim country. we'll try and make finike market this sat, sounds good.

pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cold On The Way To Turkey*

Hi P and J,

Now parked above the sea N of Cesme, looking at the little ferry chuffing across from Chios.

Will have co-ordinates posted on Magbaz website, and they also put us onto this thread from the Walshaws, who did the Chios - Cesme crossing in both directions in a 4x 4 Lada w/ tent on the roof, last April.

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1183/30/

Helen


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter have only just seen this thread, glad you found some sun after your flu

It all makes interesting reading, thank you for posting all your info

Enjoy rest of trip

Carol


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cold On The Way To Turkey*

Just realised that the hour has changed - quite by chance we thought of it - but necessary - we could have missed our next ferry !

Complicated by the fact that we thought Greece was on CET, France and Italy, so moved ourselves an hour back yesterday, then had to move 2 hours forwwrd today - oh dear !

Am only posting about this as it is very easy to miss the change of hour when travelling, and doubly necessary to know the right time !

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thur 22/3. After 3 nights at Kas it was time to move on.

We planned to get to Finike but got way laid at Demre on the way. This place gets a bit of a bad press in Rough Guide which we think was a bit unfair. A big sprawling town famous for the birthplace of St Nicholas. LP say the place is full of Santa Claus kitch but we thought the opposite, just one area selling the touristy stuff, the rest was just like a normal Turkish town.
We found 3 potentials to stay the night. One at Suluklu Beach, a long stretch of sandy beach with loads of places where you could pull up and several toilets to empty your loo. Second at Demre harbour along the sea wall or next to the boats being repaired but we found a beautiful spot on the approach to the harbour along a rough track by a river, very quiet. Spent the night there and as usual got adopted by one of the local dogs, probably because Judy feels sorry for them and sees it as her mission to fatten them up before we leave.
Left in the morning and filled up with diesel which has now crept up to ytl4/ltr. You still get a free car wash if you ask though.
We carried on to Finike and parked on the harbour up by the coastguard mooring point, as usual asked them if it was ok to stay the night, 'no problem' came the reply.
We liked Finike, not too touristy and we loved the Saturday market, a feast of colour from all the fruit/veg/clothes etc on display and really cheap, Judy was in heaven. The town and beach area were really nice with pleasant parkland and footpaths around the gardens.
Nestled down for the night which wasn't too bad apart from the coastguard cutter returning at 3 am and filling up with diesel with the noisiest diesel tanker i've ever heard.
In the morning we were treated to the arrival of a trawler after a long fishing session, locals came from all around to but fish as it was unloaded. The huge nets were transferred to the quayside and the local cats all had a feast on the smaller fish that fell from the nets as they were transferred. We werethen treated to two porpoise swimming around the harbour, we think it was a mother and her baby.
After breakfast we moved on around the coast and diverted off to Mavikent a lovely little area in a Millipark, the road along the coast was a bit torturous with some bits just rough gravel but it was worth it as we found two lovely picnic areas by the sea, the smaller of the two already had a German camper there so we moved to the other just down the road and stayed the night there. There was fresh water at a fountain and an old toilet block at the top of the hill to empty your cassette. Beach was pebbles and sand and the water is now getting warmer.
After a swim, supper and a few glasses of the local vino we put our clocks forward to 2 hours in front of UK time (yes, we remembered Helen) and settled down for the night.
Sunday morning, off again to Cirali beach, on the way the sat nav suggested a route via Olympos so we thought we'd have a look on the way, trouble is when you get to Olympus the route to Cirali traverses a Ford which was running quite deep, FWD Fiats aren't renowned for their traction so I didn't fancy it one bit, so after a quick look around the area famous for its tree house accomodation we had to track back to the main road then carry on a few kms and double back to Cirali from the east, no rivers to cross by this route, shame tomtom doesn't recognise these hazards.
Arrived at Cirali down a steep descent, nice little places and right at the far end of the road there is an entrance to a super beach with pine trees and heathland as a backdrop, we stayed here two nights, spending the days along the beach before retiring back into the trees and shelter at night. There is an old toilet near the entrance to empty your cassette if needed. We had a visit to Chimaera 2 kms up the road to the eternal rock flames, well worth a visit but its a steep 1km trek to get to them. Entrance only ytl3.50 each with free parking at the base and a water point if you want to fill up the van while you're there.
Another dog adopted us, we called him Benji from the old tv series.
We are now in Antalya and the biggest Kipa you've ever seen (Tesco are conquering the world), i'm sat in the cafe posting this and Judy is doing her usual.
Once Judy has spent all my money we will have a look for somewhere to stay in Antalya or head north for the Turkish equivalent of the lake district, we shall see.......

Pete


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Pete and Judy
Still following this thread with interest. Reads like you're having a great time. Stay safe and carry on posting. 
Not heard from Don and Madge in a while. Anybody had a PM from them? 
Julie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Julie,

I had pm from Don not long ago. I think he's starting to head back home from his little abode near Fethiye at the beginning of April sometime.

We're inland at Egirdir by the lake at the moment, breathtaking scenery and the sun is blazing but it gets a bit chilly at night.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

julie1 said:


> Hello Pete and Judy
> Still following this thread with interest. Reads like you're having a great time. Stay safe and carry on posting.
> Not heard from Don and Madge in a while. Anybody had a PM from them?
> Julie


Hi Julie,

We are still alive and kicking.  

We leave Fethiye on the 9th April and arrive back in the UK on the 26th and go straight to the Peterborough show.

Have not decided route home yet, just waiting to see what happens in Greece and Italy.

We have a standby route through Macedonia and Serbia if there are problems in Greece and Italy.

Hi Pete & Judy,

Weather very good here, 10 hours of wall to wall sunshine and it's hot. Enjoy the lake district.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Don n Madge

Pleased to hear all is OK. Bet the weather is good now. Please bring us some sunshine back.
Stay safe
Julie


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cold On The Way To Turkey*

Hi all,

Just arrived home in France today, we took the ferries Cesme to Xios, Xios to Piraeus, Patras to Ancona.

Then Motorway Ancona - Parma - La Spezia - Genoa - Montpellier - Toulouse - Brive.

188 Euros Cesme to Xios, Erturk Lines, this was a tiny boat, but there are 2 ferry companies, and the other, larger boat was cancelled.

I think Nel Lines Xios to Piraeus was 406 Euros?As I say, have only just got in !
Perfectly ok, large boat, we had a cabin.

392 was Minoan Camper Special, lovely new boat and they include a cabin and free meal in the price.

I couldn't make their website work however, and even the agencies were telling us there was no room, then suddenly Palaeologos came up with this offer.

We booked the other two ferries through the Turkish agent, Aegean, and they charged 35 Euros fee, which I think was for the Xios Piraeus leg of the journey, should have booked that through Paleaologos, but it had seemed as if none of it was going to work out, so all done in a bit of a rush at the end.

We left ourselves 2 days between each leg of the journey, which was a good idea, as some ferries were being cancelled while we were booking.

Encountered no problems on the way. Flat calm sea for each leg ( my Mum said she was crossing fingers, legs and eyes for us, perhaps it worked!)

Nice 2 days on Xios, pretty island, the locals were lovely, we fell on Greek Independance Day, and were given a guided tour of a village by two 14-year old boys, and if you are into that funny natural mastic chewing-gum, you are in the right place.

Worked out a route avoiding Piraeus and Athens, and had a pleasant 2 days following the coast of the gulf of Corinth, the new port at Patras is big and empty and well-signposted - it was also totally devoid of would-be stowaways.

Fuel in Italy was 1.75 mostly, more on the motorway, we did find 1.67 at one place.

More later, with places to park up along the way, but basically it was a good and pleasant route, just a bit pricey!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Glad you are home safe and sound.

We looked at the Ceme Chios Pireaus route but it was way too pricey for us. Our current plan is to return via Istanbuk then spend a bit of time in Greece. We still have 2 months of the trip left so no rush and we'll probably change plans again as you do.
We came out with Minoan on the camper special you mention but are planning to go back camping on deck, don't know which route yet.

We're near Cesme at the moment butmore about that in my next instalment.

Hoscakale for now....

Pete & Judy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

From Antayla we moved inland to the north and the Turkish equivalent of the Lake district.
We picked Egirdir as a good place to visit and weren't dissapointed, its in a lovely spot overlooking Egirdir Golu, the 2nd largest lake in Turkey.
We headed for the little harbour and found a little spot overlooking the lake. There are plenty of other spots to stay the night, you can also drive over the causeway to Yesilada island, another lovely spot but we were happy where we were.
The following morning (Thursday) the place was mobbed with lots of people wandering about carrying bags stuffed with veg etc, which could only mean there was a market going on somewhere, so off we went and found a huge local market, equally as good as the one at Finike, fruit and veg is very cheap, we've never eaten so healthily, particularly oranges, they are delicious and juicy, I thought I had a good tan but its probably orange overdose.
Just before we left I checked my tyres and one on the front had worn unevenly so I went to a little tyre man in the village, he rotated all the tyres and the worn one kept as a spare (still legal) and checked all the pressures, for the grand sum of ytl20 (about £7.50), I wish kwikfit could match his prices. Mind you theres no elf and safety out here, two jacks were used to raise each side, no axle stands used, but they were good at what they did and very friendly. Topped up with diesel on the way out, now at ytl 3.96/ltr (about £1.44).
We headed out along the western fringe of the lake as that is the most scenic route and found another little place to stay the night by the lake in the middle of nowhere really, but very peaceful, had a great nights kip, we had plenty of sun during the day but it was very cold at night and in the mornings so we decided to head west from here and visit Pamukkale.
Weren't particularly impressed with this place, its impressive to see with the white travetines of calcium deposits but the place has been spoilt by tourism, touts annoy you wherever you go and everything is overpriced. We looked for somewhere to park up for the night but there are no motorhome signs everywhere, it was getting late so we picked one of the many restaurant/campsites in town. 'Pamukkale Seyir restaurant and camping' had about 6 motorhomes in for the night and the rest were all empty. €15 per night including hot (outside) showers and electricity which seemed expensive as we were used to wildcamping but couldn't be bothered to look for anywhere else so we stayed the night. Not bad if a little ramshackle and there is a pool but it was a bit chilly to use. The following morning it was raining heavily so we abandoned the idea of a trip to the travertines and heading north to the Black Sea as the weather seemed against us and still might be cold up there so headed west again for the coast and a bit of warmth.
Heading to the coast we got to Aydin where the motorway begins, we hadn't used one yet but knew you had to purchase a prepaid card, you can't pay by cash, no problems I thought, i'll get one at the toll booth, trouble is at Aydin there is nowhere to buy a card except on the other side of the motorway, pressed the help button and the man said it was ok to walk across the motorway to get one from him, that was fun, sprinting across 6 lanes of traffic to get to the other side. Anyway, the card costs ytl 5 then you preload it with whatever you think you'll need, I stuck ytl 25 on mine and so far it has deducted ytl 2.50 for 35kms of motorway, don't know if we'll need to top it up or not we'll have to see.
Once off the motorway we arrived at Selcuk, made famous because of its proximity to the Ephesus ruins, the town was nice but we're not really into archealogical stuff so gave Ephesus a miss.
Back across to the coast again near Pamucak where we stopped on the way down, this time we headed north along the coast to a nice little spot by a hard packed sandy beach, many were driving their minibuses and cars onto the beach but we were happy at the edge where the surface is Ducato FWD proof. 2 days spent here doing not a lot but laze in the sun, its a hard life this early retirement.
We left on the Monday morning and headed up the coast again, through Urla (tomtom took me right through the middle, a bit tight in places) before arriving at Cesmealti, don't know whether this is Turkish for 'old Cesme' or not but its a quiet little fishing town about 40kms northwest of Cesme itself. Loads of places around the harbour where you can nestle in for the night.
The following day we carried on to Cesme along the motorway, a 50km stretch and still only tyl 2.50 at the toll. Had a look around Cesme which is quite nice but don't be tempted to turn right into town if you have a wide van as it's very tight in places. Nowhere obvious to stay the night so headed out to Altinkum beach about 9kms to the south, Rough guide say ther eis a nice beach there and they weren't wrong, a beautiful spot right next to a sandy cove and the place was totally deserted although I think you have to pay from about May onwards.
Another couple of days spent slobbing about doing a bit of sunbathing and not much else.
No facilities here except a skip but we had just filled up with water and emptied the loo so we were fine. One of our favourite spots, we also saw a fox one evening making his way across the beach.
On Thursday we headed out through Izmir (this time on the motorway, much easier, a 70km stretch and still only tytl2.50) and ended up at a place called Denizkoy. Parked up opposite a little restaurant that was just started to get prepared for the season overlooking the bay with the Greek Island of Lesvos in the distance, asked about staying the night and absolutely no problem. Once again befriended by a lovely little dog that kept stealing my flipflop, a sign to Judy that he must be hungry so he was well fed that night.
We are now at Ayvalik, a lovely little harbour town, just had a chicken kebap each, a bottle of water and a fanta at the harbour for ytl5 about £1.80, at these prices its daft not to eat out. Had a nice night on the outskirts of the town and we're again doing our bit for Tesco profits and i'm in the cafe posting this while Judy cruises the aisles.

Have a good easter everyone, they don't celebrate it here, its just a normal weekend for everyone so at least theres no crowds.....

Pete



Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cold On The Way To Turkey*

Will look up all that detail next time - we do hope there is a next time! - we are there, Peejay !

Sounds as though we both found the same beach N of Pamucak perhaps.

We didn't get to Pamukkale, but the French Routard guidebook suggests Karahayit, about 3 km to the N. of the site - that might be less touristy ?

Apparently there is a municipal hot pool there, called Kirmizli Su Tesisleri, costs around 3 Euros, and mud baths for the same price.

Got home and took one of our seat cushions in to a place here to have a panel replaced, but we should have had it done in Turkey - the price of everything homemade or home grown is around 1/4 of the cost here.

Helen


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hello Pete, Don and all

I normally follow your Greek/Turkish posts regularly but have been a bit out of touch recently(Poland to UK for MOT(Don't ask!), to Brazil 2 weeks, then to Poros(Galatas) for boat maintenance) so am just back in Poland and catching up with your travels.

I am not really surprised by cold weather reports nor by the cost of the Turkish-Greek Island ferries - the have always been a rip-off. I have used several of the routes. Once Bodrum-Kos, having paid on board the crew came round asking for another 10 Euros? 'For Greek port tax'. I told them, in a very loud voice, I would pay the Greek Port Police - they went on to take lots from the more gullible passengers(no receipts of course)

Ayvalik is attractive, but surprised a meal at the port was still so cheap, but i preume it was a non-alcoholic place - just soft drinks and the drinkable yoghourt?

Earlier this week Poros/Galatas was a pleasant 22-25C - just right for working in the sun, but down to 6-8C at night so with no heating on the boat it was jymjams on at night(Basia was back in Poland)

But of course there was the uplifting sight of the Spring flowers and no tourists - will there be any this year? 

In a few weeks will be back to UK to collect MH and 'tour' back to Poland, maybe via Czech Rep. MH trip to Greece/Turkey will have to work till young Basia stops work. 

Greece was naturally feeling the effects of 'austerity'. Some outlets seem to be putting their prices up - presumably, in case they have to pay tax(never saw a till receipt at any cafe outside Athens). Other outlets, even one at Athens airport, were advertising tea/coffee at 1 Euro.

Any comments on Greece from you regulars?

Please keep posting and blogging.

Good travels Ladies and Gentlemen! And Happy Easter - next week for anyone in Greece.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Heading north on Monday (9th) finally settled on Macedonia and Serbia route.

Plan to be at Alexandroupoli Wed/Thur and then heading for next stop at Zagreb to have a look at the city. From there it's the Italian lakes (Garda and Maggiore).

Well that's the plan at present, rain forecast for Monday night and Tuesday.

Might see you down the road.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Will look forward to reading up on Macedonia / Serbia when you get back, interesting route!

Bon voyage!

Helen and David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a safe trip back Don.

We're eventually travelling back via Istanbul where I hope to get a few bob for Judy at the bazaar to fund the return trip through Greece and Italy :lol:

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Have a safe trip back Don.
> 
> We're eventually travelling back via Istanbul where I hope to get a few bob for Judy to fund the return trip through Greece and Italy :lol:
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

In Morocco an Arab offered me four camels for Maureen 8O 8O had to refuse his offer as I could only get three in the van. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hope Maureen reading this?  

I was hoping hard cash or maybe a carpet, 3 camels is pushing it a bit :lol: 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We spent 2 nights at Ayvalik before heading north to a little place called Oren near Burnihaye, Oren is a very popular place name in Turkey, theres hundreds of them, this one is by the coast on a rise amongst pine trees, very pleasant to while away a few hours in the cool of the trees, then if you want a bit of heat head down to the beach. We stayed 2 nights here, the first near the beach but were woken in the early hours by a boom boom car having a party so the next night we moved to the north of the town and found a nice quiet little place right next to the beach. It had been really muggy for the past few days and that night there was a huge electric storm and rain like you've never seen before, very spectacular, we sat for about ½ hour watching it.
The next morning the air had cleared nicely but it was a bit overcast so a good time to move on again.
We headed inland on a rough route to Istanbul on some truly shocking roads via Balikesir, Mustafakemalpasa up to Yenikoy Plaj near Bayramdere on the Sea of Marmara. What a spooky place, the whole place seemed deserted apart from the occasional Turk, half the town had for sale signs up, including whole blocks of flats, we headed out of town to the harbour, loads of fishing boats but we never saw any movement of any boats, but at least it was quiet, so we found a nice little spots overlooking the sea and bedded down for the night. The town overlooks Imrali Prison Island where a Kurd separatist leader is the only inmate on the whole island so Rough Guide says. The temperature had dropped considerably up here and we had the heating on for the first time in a while.
Next day we headed east stopping at Bursa on the way and eventually ending up at Iznik by the lake, this place is famous as it supplied all the tiles for the Blue Mosque in Istanbul. Nothing much to see there but we stayed the night in a car park overlooking the lake.
Next day we were Istanbul bound and took the motorway from Izmit to the city, strangely this stretch of motorway is free but you still have to swipe your KGS card to get the barrier to rise.
We headed for Kennedy Caddesi and the Fishermans Quai where there is overnight parking available. We came in from the east which mean't we were on the wrong side of the dual carriageway with no turn off to get to the Quai, this means finding somewhere to double back along the road, you can see the parking area clearly from the road by a big white communication tower.
Cost here is ytl 30 p/n (about £11). Its a very noisy place, next to the dual cariageway on one side and the Bosphorus on the other with the constant noise of ships and ferries but its location cannot be beat, theres a nice view of the Blue Mosque from the parking area and you are no more than 15 mins walk from the Sultanahmet, the Grand Bazaar (couldn't even get a doormat let alone a rug for Judy!) and all other the touristy bits. Its a great city but very tiring.
We stayed 2 nights which was enough really but its a place we'll always remember.
We are now at Marmara Ereglisi on the coast to the west of Istanbul on a disused campsite and will be heading back into Greece soon.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete thanks for update. Yes Oren is popular name (does it mean beach/bay?) Basia's sister lives in an Oren, E of Bodrum.

Don, how is your trip through Macedonia?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have no idea Geoff, it isn't in my little phrasebook but it is a basic one.

Perhaps they are like all those hundreds of towns you see signposted from the Autobahns called Ausfahrt. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Good one Pete

Reminds me of a friend of my Mother - Corsican Free French paratrooper, put on a train on a posting in England and could not understand why all the stations were called 'Bovril'

Keep trucking.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pete thanks for update. Yes Oren is popular name (does it mean beach/bay?) Basia's sister lives in an Oren, E of Bodrum.
> 
> Don, how is your trip through Macedonia?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

At present having a couple of days R&R at Camping Albania just south of Shkoder in northern Albania.

Trip through Macedonia went well except for the €65 it cost us for third party green card insurance. At the Serbian border they wanted €120 for green card cover 8O 8O .

We decided that was too much so we headed for Albania where it cost us €27, the same price we paid 2 years ago.

The weather has been pretty foul for the last two days and the forecast is not looking good.

We plan to dash through Montenegro and meander up the Croatian coast hoping the weather will improve.

Hi Pete,

Hope all is well with you and are having better weather than we are.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cold On The Way To Turkey*

Cold and pretty damp here in the middle of France, so you are not alone!

Oren is not in our Turkish / English dictionary, nor could I find it on Google Translate !

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're now back in Greece at Camping Alexandroupolis just over the Turkish border to catch up on all the big stuff like all the bedding etc is well overdue a wash (her job). Was trying to avoid Easter in Greece, but the weather was not so good in the north of Turkey so we decided to cut our losses and have a change of country. 
We had a look around the campsite before booking in and there were only about 4 units here, only slightly busier than when we passed through in the other direction nearly 7 weeks ago. We were expecting it to be mobbed with jolly Greeks celebrating their Easter, perhaps the austerity measures are really hitting home?
I filled up with diesel before the border crossing and took advantage of the usual free vehicle wash as there was a break in the weather but as soon as we drove out of the garage the heavens opened and its minging again, no doubt I'll have to pay and do it myself in Greece, I've been spoilt.

Passage through Turkish and Greek customs was painless although Turkish customs seemed to be a very miserable lot and the Greek ones equally sour faced. Good fun driving across no mans land though and waving at the young Turkish conscripts at the piquet posts who gave big smiles and happily waved back.

Thats it for Turkey, a great country with lovely friendly people, (except the customs staff) but some woeful road surfaces in places, hang on to your fillings if you come this way. We'll maybe post an account of our journey back through Greece and mainland Europe as we go......


Pete

ps - Don, weather wasn't too good in N Turkey but its been hot and sunny here today, i'll keep my fingers crossed for the weather (yours and ours).


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

We are now at Camping Kate near Dubrovnik after a horrendous drive across Albania and Montenegro. It never stopped raining the whole trip (126 miles) and there were hailstones at one time. The roads were flooded very badly in many places.

We got through the Albanian and Montenegro borders with out any problems and no handouts needed these days although it did cost us €15 for green card insurance for Montenegro.

Having a day off tomorrow to recover, we are now back being fully insured and having breakdown cover. I was very relieved when we arrived in Croatia.

The forecast is not good for the next few days, fortunately we have been this way before but it's always nice to drive in some decent weather.

Enjoy Greece.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don,

Sorry to hear its not been too good on the overland route, that weather sounds pretty bad. Crossing my fingers obviously didn't work as its just started raining here this morning as well  

We're moving on today, not sure where to, but a stock up at Lidl first so I'm told  

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We ended up spending 3 nights at Camping Alexandroupolis over the Easter period, the weather was great until the last day but the main reason we stayed so long (don't normally like staying on sites) is I managed to get a serious dose of the squitts, we put it down to some chicken I ate in Istanbul, Judy had something different.
On the last day here the weather turned again and the rains came, strange brown coloured rain, all the vehicles had this strange brown tinge but it washed off fairly easily. A quick note, the campsite doesn't accept cards but there is a cash machine outside the gate, this also accepts Caxton card if you have one.
We ended up at Mesis beach, just down the road from Fanari where we stayed on the way out. Lots of places to stay here, either overlooking the sea or the lagoons to the rear, a nice little sleepy village. Water was available and an old toilet block just up the road to empty the loo. Lovely sandy beach but it was raining so we didn't swim, would visit here again. Still got the squitts :-(
Next day across to Paralia Orfani where we stayed on the way over, spend the night alone. The little stone pile with our names in crayon on was still there!
From here we carried on west hugging the coast and only got a few kms before finding a lovely spot at Nea Kerdylia next to the beach. Beach shower nearby and the lovely scent of Jasmine from the bushes, we decided to stay a night here, the sun was out too! Can't seem to shake off the squitts so so we stopped off and bought some immodium from the chemists which seem to be doing the trick so far.
Around the coast to Olymbiada on the Friday staying for 2 nights at the harbour, very pleasant little fishing village with a delightful little church just by our pitch on the harbour, no bells either which is always a bonus. Many little day boats using the ramp to launch their boats over the weekend which was good entertainment, some of them are expert at reversing their trailers, some no so good.
From here, a sprint on the motorway across to Vergina, on the way over we stayed at the 1st (€4) private car park on my POI's list but this time we stayed at the free car park just across from the tombs which we much preferred even though the man who owns the other car park said we were in danger of being robbed by East European gangs if we stayed there, we life to tell the tale!
Next day we diverted down to Meteora to see the monasteries, we had seen them on a previous trip but well worth a second visit. According to Rough Guide 'Meteora' means 'suspended in mid air' and if you ever visit you'll know exactly why.
We stayed the night at a little ramshackle campsite nestled amongst the rocks and monasteries Imaginatively called 'Camping The Cave', not too bad at €15 per night but the mens showers were a bit dodgy, either red hot or freezing cold, couldn't get a happy medium, Judy's were fine.
Next day after a drive around all the different monasteries, topping up with fuel (€1.57/ltr) and a good wash of the van we headed for Igoumenitsa, arriving about 4pm and went looking for a ferry to Italy.
We are booked on Monday 30th ferry to Ancona with Superfast which gives us 6 nights left in Greece so we are heading for our favourite spot at Sagiada up near the Albanian border, the weather forecast is good so the plan is to do not a lot for a few days and top up our tans. Squitts have improved no end!!
Ended up staying 4 nights at Sagiada, the weather was great and we had the place to ourselves. Did nothing but sunbathe, then when it got too hot we had a swim then a rinse under the beach shower, then another sunbathe, then a swim and so it went on, my bum looks very white now.
For the last 2 nights we headed for Drepano beach about 6 kms outside the port. Nice location with a much better sandy beach than Sagiada and a great view of all the ferries coming in and out. Only us and two other vans here, a German and a Dutch.
Monday came and we had our last swim late afternoon and we headed for the port, had a meal and did a bit of shopping, a last diesel up (fuel slightly cheaper than Italy) then booked in at the port, the boat is about an hour late and arriving around 0030.
Boarding fairly straightforward, got a reasonable spot at the rear of the 'camping on deck in an open area. Only room for about 9 vans and only about 7 here, don't know what they do with the rest of them in high season as there doesn't appear to be many other areas suitable for campers. Plugged in to electric, unlike Anek you need your own cable.
A reasonable nights kip was had by us both. Internet access €3 for two hours which seemed reasonable hence this post.
Due to dock in Ancona around 5pm tonight then off to the free Auchan sosta.

Have a nice day everyone, clear blue skies here on deck so off to catch a few rays.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Glad to hear all is well with you and the "2 bob bits" have cleared up.

We are back home now after the worst ever trip home from Turkey, weather was particularly bad across Macedonia, Albania and Montenegro.

Croatia, Slovenia were slightly better and we had a couple of dry days on Lakes Garda and Maggoria but the rest of the trip home was very wet again. It was a nightmare around Antwerp and Rotterdam, I shall never complain about the M25 again.

From now on it's the tunnel both ways, I'm getting too old for all the hassle.

To crown it all we went straight from th ferry to Peterborough. The wettest show I can remember in 20 years. The showground looked like a third world disaster area when we left on Sunday morning just managing to drive off the grass onto the tarmac with both car and van.

It was particularly disappointing for us as this was our last show and have also given up the MMM travel consultants job due to poor health.

Can you let me have the GPS co ords for the sosta at Ancona please?

Enjoy the rest of the trip.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

Sorry to hear that, sounds like you had a nightmare, on the upside the weather has improved no end for us, nearly tempted to rebook the ferry back to a later date as the weather was great in Greece. Still blue skies as we approach Ancona so I think our luck is holding out.

The sosta at Ancona coords...

N43.55200 E13.51500
Via Franco Scatiaglini just off the ss16, designated motorhome parking within the Auchan complex, we used it on the way out, a good place to stay before or after the ferry.

Cheers for now,

Pete


----------

